

Just released: LeanEngine, open-source solution to cloud-enable your mobile app - peterknego
http://www.lean-engine.com/

======
postni
How does this compare to parse.com, stackmob.com, etc..?

~~~
peterknego
I'm not expert in parse or stackmob, so I can't compare it feature-by-feature.
But there are two general advantages of LeanEngine:

1\. It's open-source so you have all the freedoms that come with OSS. You can
tweak it, add features, fork it, etc..

2\. It runs on your AppEngine instance. So you have full ownership/access to
your data. Also AppEngine is proven to be scalable, has tons of features, has
SLA and is (still) cheaper than comparable cloud solutions.

Second,

------
tjazo
Looks like just what I have been looking for. Finally.

------
mordenator
Sounds interesting. Will definitely try it out.

